
Scientists Once Nuked Beer to See If It'd Still Be Drinkable After Atomic Blast - Errorcod3
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-once-nuked-beers-to-see-if-they-d-still-be-drinkable-after-an-atomic-blast
======
rubyfan
Seems like an obvious thing to do

